# Can't find r8187se in kernel config

## jjeffries1

Hello

I am trying to compile the module r8187se whilst compiling my kernel. However I can't find it anywhere in the kernel config. 

This page suggests it might be in staging drivers, however my staging drivers is empty.

Any suggestions?

Thanks

----------

## Gusar

Post the output lscpi -nn so we'll know which card you have (if I had a dollar for every time I've written this sentence...). Chances are it's covered by the rtl8192se driver, which isn't in staging anymore, so you'll find it in the Wireless LAN section.

----------

## jjeffries1

Sorry, I should know better! Below is the output from my lspci -nn

```
02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor co., Ltd RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller [10ec:8199] (rev 22)
```

I'll check whether rtl8192se works. A friend just recommended trying the r8180 module too.

----------

## Gusar

Ok, I checked, seems this device is not covered by rtl8192se. However, I do see a r8187se in Staging. So check your kernel config again.

----------

## cld71

I have a rtl8192ce and used the ndiswrapper driver with the win7x64 drivers.

And it works great.

----------

## Gusar

 *cld71 wrote:*   

> I have a rtl8192ce and used the ndiswrapper driver with the win7x64 drivers.

 

rtl8192ce has a fully integrated driver in the kernel. Not even staging, but really fully integrated. So there should be no need for ndiswrapper.

----------

## jjeffries1

I am still unable to find the r8187se module anywhere in the config (I am using make menuconfig if that makes a difference). I have tried using the patched 3.0.6 kernel from gentoo-sources, the 3.0.0 kernel and the 3.1.2 kernel.

I have tried both the r8180 and r8192se/ce modules but with no luck

----------

## chithanh

Pressing / in menuconfig to search for 8187SE returns one hit, in the staging section.

----------

## jjeffries1

Got it, I hadn't been selecting staging drivers before I entered the staging drivers sub menu.

Thanks for everyone's support

----------

